# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Auckland shooting club membership fees

## MGNZ

Took a look on their website today and was getting pretty excited about the facility... until I saw the annual membership fee of $500  :O O: 

Jeez, that seems hefty. Sure they have a fancy new investment to get a return on but wonder if they have over invested a bit?

What do others think is reasonable? $500 P/A just seems OTT to me for someone that might go 5 times a year.

Auckland Shooting Club

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yes it's steep alright. Also if you are a rifle shooter only it could be a while before there is anything longer than 25m. Long drive to shoot 25m.

----------


## TheJanitar

wouldnt they have a entry fee also for visitors etc? like lets say you make a booking and pay $30 or whatever for a couple of hours of shooting? i would rather do that two or three times a year to sight my rifle in than to pay that steep of a membership fee. Im sure they will cater for people like that who just want to come to sight in their rifles a couple of times a year instead of making the 500 dollar membership fee mandatory for everyone.

----------


## dogmatix

They are really catering for a different market than the 'sight in the hunting rifle in then go hunting type'.
You can do that at the NZDA ranges really.
In fact Taupo is great for that.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> They are really catering for a different market than the 'sight in the hunting rifle in then go hunting type'.
> You can do that at the NZDA ranges really.
> In fact Taupo is great for that.


True... When they have service rifle I will be keen... Well after I consult with the accountant  :Sick:

----------


## Rushy

I have just been invited to join (registered my interest a few months back) so have paid the fees.  I will use the ranges with pistol, shotgun and AR15 for IPSC and have provided the club with feedback that I am also interested in having the ability to shoot long range.  I will provide some feedback once I have been inducted out there.

----------


## zimmer

Yes their subs appear less than cheap but you get a 7 days a week facility. And yes it is a bit more than a whip down a back road or up a local river bed to sight in your rifle b4 a hunt type of deal. It will be the type of facility used by the shooters who get to the range at least once a week and in most cases more than once a week. 

Right now it is early days but they are going to develop the complex into a class facility catering for a wide range of disciplines.

A cheaper option is to join a golf club........

I got my invite to join a week ago but have relinquished it until some time in the future when they have the 300m up and running.

Right now I perceive there is already waiting list of those wishing to join and I think they intend capping the membership initially.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Yes @Rushy please let us know.

----------


## Tommy

When you consider that a lot of people have nowhere to shoot around Auckland, Auckland Pistol Club has been neutered, they're down to a single range on which you can't fire more than an 8 shot string. Waiuku is having noise issues. OMNI is reliant on the NZDA facility which is shaky with the new ownership of the forest etc... I'm quite glad that someone had the balls to put that much money up to buy a bloody huge block of land and spend a ton developing it to provide a top notch shooting facility to anyone who feels like joining. It's also been future proofed against further whinging by neighbours like pretty much all the other clubs within 2 hours of Auckland. Granted you won't be able to shoot to 600m on day 1, but it's primary focus is for pistol shooters anyway. I heard something like 38 ranges were planned BEFORE they bought the much bigger Southern block.. We are all crying out for somewhere like this, and unfortunately things like this cost money, LOTS of money.Far more than 99% of people have access to. And someone else has been so kind as to do it for us, and allow us to go there for a measly $500? I think it's bloody awesome.


Have a look at:    Auckland Shooting Club


And

Auckland Shooting Club

EDIT: And 1000 people signed up as prospective. 200 initial offers for membership were put out 1.5-2 weeks ago. I said yes and paid last night, and I was number 126 so far. Clearly enough people think that it is in fact worth it.

As to the cost: Add an NZDA Akl membership (to shoot to 200m once a month maybe, 100 and 50 twice a month) and OMNI fees to be able to shoot pistol.. You're nearly at the cost of ASC anyway. For a 5 to 7 day swipe card access, none of this being let in a gate twice a day business. Come and go when you want pretty much. Like adults  :Wink:

----------


## zimmer

I don't think the Waiuku club is having noise issues as such, certaing not from council officialdom, they as a club are just very proactive in self managing their resource consent, something other clubs may not be so diligent at doing. Latest issue at WPC is analysing and managing the 223 sound envelop.

Probably the main issue I see at WPC is guarantee of tenure. The Auckland Shooting Club are doing the right thing, owning their land, plus planning on buying neighbouring blocks.

----------


## Rushy

> When you consider that a lot of people have nowhere to shoot around Auckland, Auckland Pistol Club has been neutered, they're down to a single range on which you can't fire more than an 8 shot string. Waiuku is having noise issues. OMNI is reliant on the NZDA facility which is shaky with the new ownership of the forest etc... I'm quite glad that someone had the balls to put that much money up to buy a bloody huge block of land and spend a ton developing it to provide a top notch shooting facility to anyone who feels like joining. It's also been future proofed against further whinging by neighbours like pretty much all the other clubs within 2 hours of Auckland. Granted you won't be able to shoot to 600m on day 1, but it's primary focus is for pistol shooters anyway. I heard something like 38 ranges were planned BEFORE they bought the much bigger Southern block.. We are all crying out for somewhere like this, and unfortunately things like this cost money, LOTS of money.Far more than 99% of people have access to. And someone else has been so kind as to do it for us, and allow us to go there for a measly $500? I think it's bloody awesome.
> 
> 
> Have a look at:    Auckland Shooting Club
> 
> 
> And
> 
> Auckland Shooting Club
> ...


See you there Tommy.  We should coordinate.

----------


## MGNZ

Interesting array of responses, thanks. Look forward to seeing what happens over the next 12 months.

Agree it's a bloody awesome looking facility and I really hope it has staying power.

----------


## zimmer

@Tommy I probably did myself a diservice by not taking the membership offer last  week (don't know what number I would have been) but in fairness to others waiting further down the list I opted to wait. I would not have utilised the current set up much as more keen on 300m which is a ways off with the land still to be purchased I believe. Probably means I am now at the bottom of the list ha ha.

The club is displaying a very professional businesslike approach so far.

----------


## TheJanitar

surely they will have some sort of a visitors fee.. i mean wont most people want to check it out first before investing half a grand? i sure as hell would. What about members taking friends? is that a no go? Will ask them these questions when the range is open to the public. but yea, looking forward to something like this finally being built in auckland tho, looks like an awesome facility.

----------


## Tommy

I believe the southern block has been bought, and I'd say they would probably be keen on that other little bit in the South West corner there.

Also, that Meditation center that had a whinge? 12km away by road  :Wink:  
 @Rushy, keen as bro

----------


## zimmer

> I believe the southern block has been bought, and I'd say they would probably be keen on that other little bit in the South West corner there.
> 
> Also, that Meditation center that had a whinge? 12km away by road  
>  @Rushy, keen as bro


Yeah when that shit first started I Google Earthed the centre and was very surprised by the intervening distance and the hilly tree covered terrain in between. But initially the centre wasn't complaining, it was the neighbour, along with his own complaints, saying how the centre would be affected and then later the centre started their own whinge (oops sorry complaint).

For interest have a look at the Centre's website.

----------


## Danger Mouse

YeahI cant afford the fees at the moment - not when I have a range card for nzda and am a member of auckland servcie rifle. The club is taking a very professional approach which is fantastic, and I will consider becoming a member once the rifle ranges open up. 

It really is a bit much for me at the moment, but its auckland, just the land is a huge expense.

----------


## systolic

> I believe the southern block has been bought, and I'd say they would probably be keen on that other little bit in the South West corner there.
> 
> Also, that Meditation center that had a whinge? 12km away by road  
>  @Rushy, keen as bro


Does noise from guns only travel by road?

----------


## Tommy

> Does noise from guns only travel by road?


Just an idea of how far away it is, Troll creature. There are two ridges between too.

----------


## Rushy

> Does noise from guns only travel by road?


Is the Pope a Hindu?

----------


## systolic

> Just an idea of how far away it is, Troll creature. There are two ridges between too.


How far away by road. In a straight line it's about 1km.

----------


## systolic

> Is the Pope a Hindu?


What about his wife?

----------


## Tommy

> How far away by road. In a straight line it's about 1km.


Correct. And two ridges. They can't hear a thing. Not quiet-ish noises, zilch. Go find something better to do dickhead, gotta be cars you can bark at or something.

----------


## Glycerine

I've also joined, and the Misses will join next week.. we both intend to do  our B-cats,

we did intend on joining APC but thats become a very restricted range, and I didnt like the attitude of WPC, also seem to be having issues re:noise,

they all cost about the same to join. so that is no real issue... but getting good access, a fully usable range(s) is important

Oh and ASC will have bring a mate fees, 




> VISITORS
> 
> All visitors must be accompanied by a Club member of the Auckland Shooting Club while shooting on the ranges. The Club member is responsible for ensuring that the visitor is aware of the Club rules, regulations and range standing orders.
> 
> Members are limited to bringing up to 3 visitors at a time unless they have approval by the Committee.
> 
> All shooting undertaken by visitors must be directly supervised by an Auckland Shooting Club member standing within a reasonable distance to the shooter to maintain control.
> 
> Visitors without a NZ firearms licence are restricted to the use of .22 LR unless approved by the Club Training Officer, Club Approved Trainer or member of Committee. Visitors without a NZ firearms licence are considered potential members and may visit up to 3 times before they required to make the decision to join or not.
> ...

----------


## Steve123

> Is the Pope a Hindu?


Nah, He shits in the woods

----------


## Shahin

> surely they will have some sort of a visitors fee.. i mean wont most people want to check it out first before investing half a grand? i sure as hell would. What about members taking friends? is that a no go? Will ask them these questions when the range is open to the public. but yea, looking forward to something like this finally being built in auckland tho, looks like an awesome facility.


I've read that website from top to bottom and can honestly say, I can't find a visitors fee. I think they didn't display it as it may deter people from the membership...

----------


## Glycerine

> I've read that website from top to bottom and can honestly say, I can't find a visitors fee. I think they didn't display it as it may deter people from the membership...


when/if you join you get a set of members only pages to look at, rules/regs,  pistol training/matches etc.

Visitors are only allowed if accompanied by a member at this stage, I can see nothing about "open" days at this stage.

----------


## Rushy

> Nah, He shits in the woods


Don't all of us hunters do that?

----------


## Steve123

I'm tempted if they're able to shoot Monday's.

----------


## MGNZ

> I've read that website from top to bottom and can honestly say, I can't find a visitors fee. I think they didn't display it as it may deter people from the membership...


That's where I got to when I posted this thread initially. I assume they want an early cash injection to further develop the facility, cover costs etc. and signing up members for 12 months is the best way to do that. Hopefully in time more options will be made available.

----------


## TheJanitar

> I've read that website from top to bottom and can honestly say, I can't find a visitors fee. I think they didn't display it as it may deter people from the membership...


Mm that does make sense for the moment. I firmly believe they will cater to the massive "tikka t3 7mm-08" market in South auckland who just want to sight in their rifles a couple of times a year  :Thumbsup:  If not then that's the club's loss to be honest.. Because having a viable option for these hunters who want to sight in their rifles and maybe go practice a couple of times a year is big money to the shooting club, as there are a ton of people I know who are in that category. So why not cater to those people as well as the ones who shoot pistol/Rifle weekly. Even though there may not be an option like that at the moment, Im still pretty excited because I'm sure they won't be stupid enough to not make that option available to us south auckland hunters  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Glycerine

> I'm tempted if they're able to shoot Monday's.


...



> RANGE HOURS
> 
> Monday to Saturday 9am  5pm
> 
> Sunday 9am  4pm
> 
> No shooting may take place outside of these hours.

----------


## Steve123

> ...


I'm still considering at the moment. It looks like a case of getting in early and waiting for the longer ranges but then someone out a bit sprawling traffic jam right in my way.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> I'm still considering at the moment. It looks like a case of getting in early and waiting for the longer ranges but then someone out a bit sprawling traffic jam right in my way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


There were 850 people applied or expressed an interest. The first 300 memberships have been offered and it will be capped at 500. First in first served.

If you haven't already applied and been offered membership already, you will be waiting for _years_ before being invited. Especially those who declined membership when offered.

Hopefully they will run some Level 3 IPSC matches to make a trip up there worth while.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> There were 850 people applied or expressed an interest. The first 300 memberships have been offered and it will be capped at 500. First in first served.
> 
> If you haven't already applied and been offered membership already, you will be waiting for _years_ before being invited. Especially those who declined membership when offered.
> 
> Hopefully they will run some Level 3 IPSC matches to make a trip up there worth while.


WOW you are capable of constructive posts, mind you your trolling is getting pretty boring.

----------


## Steve123

Yeah I'm thinking it may pay to join I've got to make up my mind before the weeks out.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Glycerine

Misses joined last  night, invoice #170, 
130 spots left in the pre-opening intake

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Misses joined last  night, invoice #170, 
> 130 spots left in the pre-opening intake



is there a reason they are limiting membership? or is it an initial intake with another later?

----------


## Glycerine

200 after July 1st, with a cap of 500 until they can work out range use vs land use/consent something along those lines

only 6 of the 30 planned ranges will be ready at opening.
but good  things take time

----------


## systolic

> is there a reason they are limiting membership? or is it an initial intake with another later?


Fuck trying to manage a club with 500 members. You would need a full time secretary or admin officer like Pistol NZ has.

----------


## Danger Mouse

> Fuck trying to manage a club with 500 members. You would need a full time secretary or admin officer like Pistol NZ has.


Or throwing considerable money at automation. eg a database with time based alerts on subscription expiration.

----------


## nzfubz

> Fuck trying to manage a club with 500 members. You would need a full time secretary or admin officer like Pistol NZ has.


CPC has nearly that and growing, committee manages just but it is becoming a large workload. Heavy investment in IT systems has made life a little easier

----------


## Dead is better

Like Rushy said this is a pistol / shotty / short range rifle type of club. 

We need places like this so the next time the world masters are on, Auckland doesn't end up looking like a lame duck once again. Just a pitty the fees are astronomical imo

----------


## Gerbs

I got my invite and asked for it to be passed to the next in line.
Don't have any guns here in Auckland - yet.

Will sign up on the next intake and start working on my pistol license..... sometime.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Like Rushy said this is a pistol / shotty / short range rifle type of club. 
> 
> We need places like this so the next time the world masters are on, Auckland doesn't end up looking like a lame duck once again. Just a pitty the fees are astronomical imo


I have to agree with @Tommy on this one. when you consider the cost of setting up $500 is not bad. I would definitely join but I just cant see myself using it much in the next year or so.

----------


## Beaker

I just paid.

After being involved in building a range from a flat paddock, I understand the design/cert constraints, and cost there of. 
This range is ALOT bigger, and they have confirmed scope  and vision - all costs money.

For me, I think the price is very reasonable, considering the opening times and what will be available. It's going to be a fantastic facility, and will hopefully get to host a alot of new shoots and comps. Masters games as a example.

Well done to the team behind it all, and I look forward to sending some lead down range  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Steve123

> I got my invite and asked for it to be passed to the next in line.
> Don't have any guns here in Auckland - yet.
> 
> Will sign up on the next intake and start working on my pistol license..... sometime.


I've done the same. If it was located south of Auckland I would have joined and gone for the B Cat training but I'm mainly after somewhere to shoot my rifles. $575 for a year and an 1 1/2 hour drive to shoot under 50m doesn't add up. Waiuku's a hell of a lot less.

----------


## Rushy

> I just paid.
> 
> After being involved in building a range from a flat paddock, I understand the design/cert constraints, and cost there of. 
> This range is ALOT bigger, and they have confirmed scope  and vision - all costs money.
> 
> For me, I think the price is very reasonable, considering the opening times and what will be available. It's going to be a fantastic facility, and will hopefully get to host a alot of new shoots and comps. Masters games as a example.
> 
> Well done to the team behind it all, and I look forward to sending some lead down range


I have some pistols you can used Beaker.   Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Beaker

> I have some pistols you can used Beaker.   Ha ha ha ha


And I may take you up on that offer!  :Have A Nice Day: 

I hope you've been using them

----------


## Rushy

> And I may take you up on that offer! 
> 
> I hope you've been using them


No I haven't but might give the Nines a run this weekend.

----------


## Beaker

> No I haven't but might give the Nines a run this weekend.


Give them heaps and don't clean them!

Watch the trigger and hammer on that grey one.......  :Have A Nice Day:  it's rather nice...... it shows that 6 fingered coasters May know a thing or 2 - or maybe can just hold a stone better.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Glycerine

> Give them heaps and don't clean them!
> 
> Watch the trigger and hammer on that grey one.......  it's rather nice...... it shows that 6 fingered coasters May know a thing or 2 - or maybe can just hold a stone better.....


geezzz it sounds like everyone has some of your guns... i feel left out  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Give them heaps and don't clean them!
> 
> Watch the trigger and hammer on that grey one.......  it's rather nice...... it shows that 6 fingered coasters May know a thing or 2 - or maybe can just hold a stone better.....


I did your trigger with a grinder😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> I did your trigger with a grinder
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


And why not?

----------


## Tommy

> geezzz it sounds like everyone has some of your guns... i feel left out


He's like a nomadic gun squirrel, caching them all over the place hahahahaha

----------


## Beaker

> He's like a nomadic gun squirrel, caching them all over the place hahahahaha


Actually, do you some spare safe space?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

> Actually, do you some spare safe space?


Me or C? I have a bit, not much more left for long guns though. Wellll, I could fit more in but it ends up being a Jenga exercise to fit them in, and more chance of dinging something accidentally. The ATM safe has plenty left though in the top for ammo, scopes and uppers and that sort of thing? What kind of nuts are you looking to bury?

----------


## Beaker

> Me or C? I have a bit, not much more left for long guns though. Wellll, I could fit more in but it ends up being a Jenga exercise to fit them in, and more chance of dinging something accidentally. The ATM safe has plenty left though in the top for ammo, scopes and uppers and that sort of thing? What kind of nuts are you looking to bury?


Will give you a shout later.....

----------


## MaW

When finished it will be an awesome facility, even on day one with six ranges that is a lot of opportunity and with a seven day opening there is a lot of time for people to take advantage.

     With the size of the first  ranges it is more suited to pistol and ipsc rifle etc.

     I am very happy with the ideas around 22lr ipsc rifle matches which make it much more available to a lot more people without the costs.  Anything from more basic ruger 10/22 to something a bit more expensive thats more 'tactical' and suited to putting a 22 upper on your AR.   Most people will be able to participate without a huge cost and I think it will be popular there.    

      I know my 11 year old will be doing that until he is more capable with a 223.

      The cost does seem high but IMO only relative to a couple other local facilities.  When you consider the extra 40-50 hours per week potential shooting you can get there it doesn't seem like a lot to me.   Granted a lot of people here shoot rifle and if you want long distance, it's not there just yet.

       Great opportunity to get in to pistol shooting while you wait  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Danger Mouse

> When finished it will be an awesome facility, even on day one with six ranges that is a lot of opportunity and with a seven day opening there is a lot of time for people to take advantage.
> 
>      With the size of the first  ranges it is more suited to pistol and ipsc rifle etc.
> 
>      I am very happy with the ideas around 22lr ipsc rifle matches which make it much more available to a lot more people without the costs.  Anything from more basic ruger 10/22 to something a bit more expensive thats more 'tactical' and suited to putting a 22 upper on your AR.   Most people will be able to participate without a huge cost and I think it will be popular there.    
> 
>       I know my 11 year old will be doing that until he is more capable with a 223.
> 
>       The cost does seem high but IMO only relative to a couple other local facilities.  When you consider the extra 40-50 hours per week potential shooting you can get there it doesn't seem like a lot to me.   Granted a lot of people here shoot rifle and if you want long distance, it's not there just yet.
> ...



membership will expand (mainly rifle shooters) as the facility expands. I cant justify the cost for the ranges available yet. It has amazing potential and I probably will end up applying for membership.

----------


## Tommy

> membership will expand (mainly rifle shooters) as the facility expands. I cant justify the cost for the ranges available yet. It has amazing potential and I probably will end up applying for membership.


Join up anyway, and have a crack at pistol shooting  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I've done the same. If it was located south of Auckland I would have joined and gone for the B Cat training but I'm mainly after somewhere to shoot my rifles. $575 for a year and an 1 1/2 hour drive to shoot under 50m doesn't add up. Waiuku's a hell of a lot less.


 @Steve123 you might want to check this out first.

https://kiwigunblog.wordpress.com/20...-useful-idiot/

----------


## Steve123

Yeah. I've seen that. I personally don't agree with what he said and don't think he should have added it to a club newsletter. But he did state it was his own opinions and not the club's. He has The right to air his views. We have the right to disagree.
The registration and inspection b/s ( and the fact I'll need another 5 safes) is what puts me off getting a B or E endorsement.
If I had to record my rifles serial numbers every time I went there I would cancel my membership.
Untill then I'll keep my membership as it is somewhere to shoot that isn't weather or cattle dependent 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

Yes he did state that it was his own opinion, but the issue is not expressing an opinion, we are all entitled to do that (btw I totally disagree with his), but the way in which he propagated his opinion to a captive audience  i.e. via his privileged access to the club membership database/email list. I don't have access to that list so that I can now "express my opinion".

And he has advised that he has subsequently received some contrary opinions back but he has not circulated those opinions to club membership, although some of the replies, I am guessing may not be fit for general publication.

“Tarred with the same brush” now springs to mind in respect of the club itself but of course that is just my personal opinion.

----------


## Steve123

> Yes he did state that it was his own opinion, but the issue is not expressing an opinion, we are all entitled to do that (btw I totally disagree with his), but the way in which he propagated his opinion to a captive audience  i.e. via his privileged access to the club membership database/email list. I don't have access to that list so that I can now "express my opinion".
> 
> And he has advised that he has subsequently received some contrary opinions back but he has not circulated those opinions to club membership, although some of the replies, I am guessing may not be fit for general publication.
> 
> “Tarred with the same brush” now springs to mind in respect of the club itself but of course that is just my personal opinion.


If the Auckland shooting club was setting up south of Auckland I'd be in like Flynn. Fact is they're not, so at present Waiuku is convenient for rainy days when I want to blam off rounds. The fact the club secretary had a major brainfart doesn't make me want to cancel membership and storm off in a huff. Gotta shoot somewhere and my home range is dependent on neighbours grazing. Neighbour knows this and I think he uses cattle as a form of noise control. Can't annoy neighbour and I can't see the point in driving over an hour and a half to shoot 35m.

----------


## zimmer

> If the Auckland shooting club was setting up south of Auckland I'd be in like Flynn. Fact is they're not, so at present Waiuku is convenient for rainy days when I want to blam off rounds. The fact the club secretary had a major brainfart doesn't make me want to cancel membership and storm off in a huff. Gotta shoot somewhere and my home range is dependent on neighbours grazing. Neighbour knows this and I think he uses cattle as a form of noise control. Can't annoy neighbour and I can't see the point in driving over an hour and a half to shoot 35m.


Mmmm,  don't think I said anything about storming off in a huff, will leave that to others methinks.

----------


## Steve123

> Mmmm,  don't think I said anything about storming off in a huff, will leave that to others methinks.


There's probably a few members who might be. 
Coz I joined for use of the range I don't really know much about club politics. Damn sure I don't want to either. Pretty certain  someone's brainfart will make an interesting AGM .

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## TimK

I signed up and paid too #86 from memory. I have signed up for the induction course and will do the pistol course too. Being very new to all this it will be good to meet a few of you that I see have also signed up.

----------


## Rushy

> I signed up and paid too #86 from memory. I have signed up for the induction course and will do the pistol course too. Being very new to all this it will be good to meet a few of you that I see have also signed up.


Looking forward to it

----------


## TimK

They just posted an update and some snaps on their facebook page

----------


## Rushy

Not on Facebook.

----------


## Tommy

> Not on Facebook.


Get Rushy Jr to show you mate. It's looking good

----------


## Rushy

> Get Rushy Jr to show you mate. It's looking good


Copy and paste.

----------


## MaW

I think this is range 2, the second smallest range.

----------


## Tommy

Very.... tranquil with all that grass... Maybe we could get the neighbours into it?

Also, tarmac!

----------


## MaW

It's amazing how fast that grass has grown, it was sprayed with some magic stuff and in no time that was there.  Helps hold it all together as well.     The metal is part of, hopefully, very good drainage.

----------


## Tommy

> It's amazing how fast that grass has grown, it was sprayed with some magic stuff and in no time that was there.  Helps hold it all together as well.     The metal is part of, hopefully, very good drainage.


Bring on July 1st!

----------


## systolic

Will the fees go up to help pay for any legal costs?

Meditation centre heads to court to stop pistol range from disrupting its tranquility | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## zimmer

The approx. 132 grand that they have pulled in at their membership pause point of 230 may help them somewhat. The approx. other 155 grand when they take it up to 500 should even put a gloss on the turd. Although the mediation centre may not be strapped for cash either and may be able to pull fighting funds from their Oz connection.

----------


## TimK

Is anyone else doing the induction on the 22nd June?

----------


## Tommy

> Is anyone else doing the induction on the 22nd June?


I'm on 25th sorry

----------


## Steve123

The centre's efforts to overturn a certificate of compliance through the court next month, which is seeing a gun club opening in its quiet neighbourhood, could be a serious stumbling block to the project

I think the hippies will be a bit screwed. As for quiet neighbourhood? Yeah nah it's still hillbilly central up that way. If they wanted quiet neighbourhood maybe they should have shelled out more and bought dotcom's old pad

----------


## Russian 22.

> The approx. 132 grand that they have pulled in at their membership pause point of 230 may help them somewhat. The approx. other 155 grand when they take it up to 500 should even put a gloss on the turd. Although the mediation centre may not be strapped for cash either and may be able to pull fighting funds from their Oz connection.


Who is connected to the meditation people via Australia? Is there a parent organisation?

----------


## Steve123

> Who is connected to the meditation people via Australia? Is there a parent organisation?


Screwthat send the city fringe up north west. I'm feeling crowded allready with neighbours 150m away

----------


## Russian 22.

> Screwthat send the city fringe up north west. I'm feeling crowded allready with neighbours 150m away


I think they should stop the expansion of the city. Do something drastic to lower the price of houses and then use he public works act to buy up the whole of central Auckland and build mass housing apartments.

----------


## Steve123

> I think they should stop the expansion of the city. Do something drastic to lower the price of houses and then use he public works act to buy up the whole of central Auckland and build mass housing apartments.


Nice idea but it's hard enough to find decent tradesmen to finish the one that we're building now.
Better plan would be to wall off the suburbs and lob high explosives in.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Who is connected to the meditation people via Australia? Is there a parent organisation?


Google them.

Interesting organisation. They don't charge fees for their courses. The attendees make donations based on the quality of their experiences. 

Possibly the centre could have some moneyed up benefactors.

----------


## MaW

I am sure the fees wont have any upward change based on this.

   One thing that is interesting and possibly behind it is that they have resource consent to turn their 'small' business in to a rather large one with something like 35 buildings on it, many for accomodation.    It seems they have plans and that could be the reason behind it.   Even some of the local supporting them don't know of their expansion.

----------


## MaW

> I'm on 25th sorry


   I am taking my son out on the 25th for his induction at 1pm.   I will also be there for the opening with Paula Bennett on Friday July 7th if anyone is also there.

----------


## Tommy

> I am taking my son out on the 25th for his induction at 1pm.   I will also be there for the opening with Paula Bennett on Friday July 7th if anyone is also there.


Will be there at the opening too, see ya there

----------


## Rushy

> Will be there at the opening too, see ya there


Some of us have to work.  Grab a cheeky handful of Paula while you are there Tommy.

----------


## Tommy

> Some of us have to work.  Grab a cheeky handful of Paula while you are there Tommy.


Taking an annual leave day. It's only going to happen once, so why not eh. Have seen her not long ago out and about at an event, but there were multiple people wearing jackets and earpieces on that hot day that I suspect would prefer me not going in for a pash or anything like that  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Taking an annual leave day. It's only going to happen once, so why not eh. Have seen her not long ago out and about at an event, but there were multiple people wearing jackets and earpieces on that hot day that I suspect would prefer me not going in for a pash or anything like that


Just tell her Rushy sent you.  It won't mean fuck all but it could by you a bit of time while she processes what you've said.

----------


## Tommy

> Just tell her Rushy sent you.  It won't mean fuck all but it could by you a bit of time while she processes what you've said.


Great tactic! Pity she's not old Bob Hawke - get her to smash a pint of Waikato in 2 seconds flat. DPS probably have standing orders to keep her away from it at all costs, "Code GREEN" or something

----------


## Rushy

> Great tactic! Pity she's not old Bob Hawke - get her to smash a pint of Waikato in 2 seconds flat. DPS probably have standing orders to keep her away from it at all costs, "Code GREEN" or something


She's a westie chick Tommy, I reckon she could skull a pint in no time flat and fart and belch the national anthem as a follow up.  You never forget where you come from even if you go from DPB to DPM in a handful of years.  Getting the DPS to draw their pistols at a shooting club opening would make the TV news in a flash.  Give it a go mate.

----------


## Beaker

DPS and DPM shooting would be gold PR.

----------


## Rushy

Five will get you ten that she gives it a nudge and it'll be on TV that night.

----------


## Tommy

> DPS and DPM shooting would be gold PR.


I'm keen on them not shooting ME though

----------


## Beaker

> I'm keen on them not shooting ME though


Just don't grab her arse or shoot over / at her, and you'll be fine  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> Just don't grab her arse or shoot over / at her, and you'll be fine


Bloody spoil sport.

----------


## Beaker

> Bloody spoil sport.


I think she may be at my office tomorrow, so I'll ask the dps guys what is acceptable groping before they shoot someone. Will that do?

----------


## Rushy

> I think she may be at my office tomorrow, so I'll ask the dps guys what is acceptable groping before they shoot someone. Will that do?


Cool let me know the answer, I may show up at the electoral office one day.

----------


## Tommy

> I think she may be at my office tomorrow, so I'll ask the dps guys what is acceptable groping before they shoot someone. Will that do?


Tell her smootches get votes

----------


## Rushy

> Tell her smootches get votes


Ha ha ha ha I knew you'd be into it.  On ya mate.

----------


## Beaker

> Tell her smootches get votes


Depending on how she looks, I may try that tomorrow to  :Have A Nice Day: 
And I am changing electrolytes...... (predictive text is a pain)

----------


## Rushy

> Depending on how she looks, I may try that tomorrow to 
> And I am changing electrolytes...... (predictive text is a pain)


Where are you going to be living?

----------


## Beaker

Well, rather impressed with minister Bennet. Smart lady and down to earth.


Didn't get a chance for a grope though.... and the guys with with earpieces and ill fitting suit jackets were everywhere.....  :Have A Nice Day: 

She should be entertaining at the opening.

----------


## jackson21

Auckland could do with a couple more of these facilities. Great forward thinking from the Raymond. 
With APC situation pistol shooting would have taken a big step back in this country. 
Hopefully this will move forward  shooting in general with more participation, safety in numbers in a democracy.
Good on Paula Bennett for doing opening. I don't think you would find many politicians game to be seen opening a gun range for fear of offending the PC  numptie brigade! Respect

----------


## MaW

The Auckland shooting club will be at the Auckland high court on monday at 10am.    The hearing is scheduled for two days for the vissapana meditation centre vs auckland city council and auckland shooting club.

    You are welcome to pop in and listen if you have some time.   It could be entertaining, I know there are a couple interesting things they hope will bring an end to the club. If you do, make sure you show firearms users in good light  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan

Disappointing. 

I'm sure the tax revenue from ASC would far exceed that of that of the "meditation" venue.

----------


## MaW

Disappointing for sure.   To put it in to perspective, it's an annoyance and should not have an operational  impact on the club.  The legal costs are not welcome.   The motions have to be done to come out the other end but for anyone that was unaware and has joined or was thinking of joining then I can reassure you will be shooting on time as expected  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## A330driver

I would agree with the previous posters on how dissatisfying this has become,and as MaW has pointed out,hunters,shooters etc must show themselves in a good light,nothing worse than treading on ones pecker,making for a poor show.

What's surprises me about these clowns that want to ban,stop,eradicate the activities of hunters,shooters and gun enthusiasts,is that the "opposition" don't seem to realize that our quest to maintain our activities,grows much stronger with their push.Whenever a Govt,or entity ban certain activities,regardless of what they are,the BLACK Market pioneers will make it happen to satisfy the need.

When you(try)ban a range(s)or put constraints that are unacceptable,people will take matters into their own hands and  create ranges that have no accountability or control.I have no connection with ASC,but I hesitate to guess that will eventually get their way,as a shooting range can only be considered a great way to train,educate and "control" what others see as a threat,I wish them well.

----------


## Savage1

Did you invite the DPS staff to have a shoot? I don't think their holsters would comply with club/PNZ rules.

----------


## Cyclops

> Did you invite the DPS staff to have a shoot? I don't think their holsters would comply with club/PNZ rules.


Nor would leaving firearms unattended in toilets.

----------


## mjgriffiths

I'll see you on the 25th as well.

----------


## TimK

Went out and did my induction this morning. I don't have anything to compare it too being a novice but it looks like the facility is going to be great. Seemed like a friendly bunch of people too. For mid week there was quite a few there. Looking forward to the wheather drying up!

----------


## TimK



----------


## Rushy

OK so I was inducted today so she is all go.  When are we having the first NZHS blast together?

----------


## R93

> OK so I was induced today so she is all go.  When are we having the first NZHS blast together?


Didn't know you were preggers mate.

Good luck😉

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

Damn it you beat me to it R93

----------


## Rushy

Look again arsewipes. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## R93

> Look again arsewipes. Ha ha ha ha


Ya can not edit my post tho 😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

True that.

----------


## Beaker

> OK so I was inducted today so she is all go.  When are we having the first NZHS blast together?


Good stuff!
So did your daughter out shoot you ? Again.....  :Have A Nice Day: 

And yes we should have a NZHS shoot.

----------


## Rushy

She hasn't joined Beaker.  She is off out of the country soon and After Christmas we probably won't see her for a couple of years.

----------


## R93

> Good stuff!
> So did your daughter out shoot you ? Again..... 
> 
> And yes we should have a NZHS shoot.


I have heaps of airnz airpoints saved up.
When is the range open?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

Seven days a week.  Nine to five Monday to Saturday and nine to four on Sunday's.

----------


## Beaker

> Seven days a week.  Nine to five Monday to Saturday and nine to four on Sunday's.


What's the visitors fee to? I can't seem to find it on the website.....

I've joined, now just need to sort the induction out. ......

----------


## Rushy

> What's the visitors fee to? I can't seem to find it on the website.....
> 
> I've joined, now just need to sort the induction out. ......


The fee for visitors that shoot is $35.00.  Nothing for visitors that don't shoot.

----------


## veitnamcam

How is this range going now? saw the thing on telly about the meditation center or whatever the fuck it is complaining.

I respect peoples right to a voice on new developmnent in their area if it will legitimatly impact opon them, from what I saw it does not.
the other case of the pistol range closed/hamstrung by a neighbour building nextdoor is a bloody discrace!
NZ should be ashamed of itself, when one whining (insert nationality here) can shut down a long existing recreation (shooting/motorsport/WHY) the system is fucked.
I belieive there is a large portion of property buyer deliberately looking to buy in these areas so they can complian and shut down whatever noisy sport is in operation to reap massive property value gains.
This and councils who pander to them are to blame for the ruination of NZ as we know it.
Ranges and race areas that have been in use for decades and are used by hundreds and thousands of KIWIS are being shut down all over the country by investors buying neighboring property.

----------


## Rushy

VC the range opened yesterday.  The courts case was thrown out when the judge saw that the complainant had not heard the three hundred round test firing that was conducted.  Sanity prevails.  From what I saw today this will be a great facility I a few years time when it has been completed.

----------


## veitnamcam

> VC the range opened yesterday.  The courts case was thrown out when the judge saw that the complainant had not heard the three hundred round test firing that was conducted.  Sanity prevails.  From what I saw today this will be a great facility I a few years time when it has been completed.


That is good to hear.
I dont shoot pistols or MSSAs myself but an encroach on my freedom to do so is an encroach all the same.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> The fee for visitors that shoot is $35.00.  Nothing for visitors that don't shoot.


Awesome a NZHS shoot would be great.

----------


## R93

> Awesome a NZHS shoot would be great.


I'm in as long as it is a one gun shoot.
Travelling with 3 would be a pain and extra baggage.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> I'm in as long as it is a one gun shoot.
> Travelling with 3 would be a pain and extra baggage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


For a additional fee, to others, we may be able to find some others for you to shoot.......  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rushy

> For a additional fee, to others, we may be able to find some others for you to shoot.......


It sounds like we need a committee meeting over a beer and a bite Beaker.  I think we should get together and elect a committee (that we are not members of but can influence strongly). Tommy should participate because I have him lined up for secretary.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Beaker

> It sounds like we need a committee meeting over a beer and a bite Beaker.  I think we should get together and elect a committee (that we are not members of but can influence strongly). Tommy should participate because I have him lined up for secretary.  Ha ha ha ha


I was liking your thought process until I got to Tommy as secretary.....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

Oh hell no I'd be a terrible secretary! There's always the opening on Friday, Rushy.. Could convene after at KKK pub or similar for beer and a burger?

----------


## Rushy

> Oh hell no I'd be a terrible secretary! There's always the opening on Friday, Rushy.. Could convene after at KKK pub or similar for beer and a burger?


I declined the invite Tommy.  Paula and I want to keep our time together private.  Ha ha ha ha.

----------


## Mufasa

I was out yesterday getting some trigger time in at the Sunday match...it began to feel like old times. There is a huge amount of potential in that place. I just hope they widen the road down.

----------


## Rushy

> I was out yesterday getting some trigger time in at the Sunday match...it began to feel like old times. There is a huge amount of potential in that place. I just hope they widen the road down.


You fellahs looked pretty flash Mufasa.  I was the old geezer at the one o'clock induction that started back up the hill ahead of the rest but got to the top well behind the rest.  Ha ha ha ha.  I will look to getting out there this coming Satuday.

----------


## Tommy

> I was out yesterday getting some trigger time in at the Sunday match...it began to feel like old times. There is a huge amount of potential in that place. I just hope they widen the road down.


I'm pretty sure that road is the temporary road until a 2 lane is built alongside 10-20m away or something? Ditto the club house, there's another bigger one (with all the mod cons) on the way at some stage in the not too distant future, probably when it's not pissing down.

----------


## stretch

> Ditto the club house, there's another bigger one (with all the mod cons) on the way at some stage in the not too distant future, probably when it's not pissing down.


Buy out those Vipassana hippie muppets and turn their pad into accommodation / clubroom / bar / retail / gunsmithing facility.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## zimmer

> Buy out those Vipassana hippie muppets and turn their pad into accommodation / clubroom / bar / retail / gunsmithing facility.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


It's so far from the range you would need to run shuttle buses - that's the whole ridiculous thing about the protests.

----------


## A330driver

Stretch...I believe you need to attend one of those courses,to control that attitude.......lol,just joking mate!


The technique of Vipassana meditation is a practical way to achieve peace of mind and live a happy, useful life. It is learned by attending a 10 day residential course with a qualified teacher where the student is free from distractions so that the reality within can be studied.

It is the method taught by the Buddha to come out of suffering and is a non-sectarian teaching suitable to all people regardless of religion, gender, race or nationality.

Before applying for a course a student should read and accept the code of discipline which explains what Vipassana is and is not, and what is expected of the student when attending a course, which is a serious undertaking.

----------


## rossi.45

one other benefit of Vipassana is to learn to live ' in the now ' or the moment  .  .  .   gun fire works for most people to bring them to a sharp focus on reality in the present . . works for me.

----------


## NZVarminter

how much would you pay to join a golf club?

----------


## Beaker

> how much would you pay to join a golf club?


Nothing.

----------


## Rushy

> Nothing.


Yeh that sounds about what it would be worth to me.  I always think what a waste of a good long range shooting venue when I drive past a golf club.

----------


## Savage1

You'll have to take me along as a guest sometime in the future @Rushy

Pistols aren't my strong point.

----------


## Rushy

> You'll have to take me along as a guest sometime in the future @Rushy
> 
> Pistols aren't my strong point.


Happy to.  Would be my pleasure.

----------


## Rushy

So I rocked up to the club this morning just after nine.  I was the first person there so went about my business shooting pistol and AR15. I was the only one using the range I was on.  We could do with a loading table down at the ranges and somewhere to park your kit but other than that, fuck I had fun dumping lead down range.  @Beaker   @Tommy we need to get coordinated.  Breakfast, bangs, beers, anything is possible.

----------


## Beaker

> So I rocked up to the club this morning just after nine.  I was the first person there so went about my business shooting pistol and AR15. I was the only one using the range I was on.  We could do with a loading table down at the ranges and somewhere to park your kit but other than that, fuck I had fun dumping lead down range.  @Beaker   @Tommy we need to get coordinated.  Breakfast, bangs, beers, anything is possible.


I went to the opening on Friday. Was bloody well done I thought. 

Yes we do need to get a bit organised on getting there at the same time.....

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I went to the opening on Friday. Was bloody well done I thought. 
> 
> Yes we do need to get a bit organised on getting there at the same time.....


 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

I actually had an idea re loading tables. The older shape Honda CRV (all of which are dying of rust right about now) has a cool feature: The plastic tray that covers the spare wheel well in the boot doubles as a picnic table, and they are made really fucking well. I'm going to see if I can get a few off the wreckers with the next bits I have to order. They fold really flat (prob under an inch thick), and much tougher than any warehouse jobbie.



In this weather, that umbrella hole is going to come in bloody handy too.

----------


## Rushy

What a bloody good idea Tommy

----------


## MaW

A couple people there in the afternoon when I went to drop off some poppers.   Hopefully the weather is OK for the ipsc match tomorrow, otherwise I will get wet.

   Rushy, must have been a bit of your .223 I pickup up on range 2, thx  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Tommy

> A couple people there in the afternoon when I went to drop off some poppers.   Hopefully the weather is OK for the ipsc match tomorrow, otherwise I will get wet.
> 
>    Rushy, must have been a bit of your .223 I pickup up on range 2, thx


If it was Hornady @Glycerine will have been the donor  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> A couple people there in the afternoon when I went to drop off some poppers.   Hopefully the weather is OK for the ipsc match tomorrow, otherwise I will get wet.
> 
>    Rushy, must have been a bit of your .223 I pickup up on range 2, thx


I picked up as much as an old man can before he runs out of bending and left it and the 9mm shells in a neat pile by the recycling bin for anyone that wanted it.  I am not a reloader, will never be a reloader and am definitely of the leave it where it lies ilk everywhere except at a range where I try to pick up as worn out eyes, knees and hips allow.  I should probably invest in one of those baskety catchy thingamabobs that I see some people using but even that seems silly if I am then just going to tip them out on the ground.  The club could benefit from a used brass bin on the corner of each range as well.  That way it could resell my once used brass.

----------


## Rushy

> If it was Hornady @Glycerine will have been the donor


I was using Hornady yesterday as well Tommy.

----------


## TimK

Will anyone here be shooting during the week? I have done my induction and booked in for Pistol Training and the Rifle and Shotgun Course. (I am a complete novice - first range I have been a member of) Would be great to meet some new people and get a bit of experience off some more seasoned shooters. At the induction everyone seemed to know everyone aside from me haha.

----------


## MaW

> Will anyone here be shooting during the week? I have done my induction and booked in for Pistol Training and the Rifle and Shotgun Course. (I am a complete novice - first range I have been a member of) Would be great to meet some new people and get a bit of experience off some more seasoned shooters. At the induction everyone seemed to know everyone aside from me haha.


Tim,  when are you thinking?   I will be going during the week occasionally.

     Great to see you have got in to the pistol training course.  Remember that having booked in to 'basic 01'  you will want to book in to basic 2,3 and then intermediate 1, 2 and 3 over the following weeks.

----------


## TimK

I am pretty flexible with work so could go whenever really.
I have my Rifle and Shotgun Basic Course booked for the 22nd, and first Pistol training the following month. Once ive done the R&S course I will be keen to head out there during the week/weekends to get in some practice.

----------


## Mufasa

> Will anyone here be shooting during the week? I have done my induction and booked in for Pistol Training and the Rifle and Shotgun Course. (I am a complete novice - first range I have been a member of) Would be great to meet some new people and get a bit of experience off some more seasoned shooters. At the induction everyone seemed to know everyone aside from me haha.


I'll probably be heading up there mid week fairly frequently for the next six weeks or so.

----------


## R93

I see the club in the news again.
People really need to get a friggen life. Protesting a shooting range that has no effect on the weirdos.

I didn't know the range was on private land?
Sound check went well didn't it?

Protesters now pulling the local iwi card I see.
You would think weirdos that meditate would honour the rights of others to meditate by burning some powder.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

Some photos of the range in the link. Looks like a good place to shoot.

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/947...s-for-business

Controversial gun club opens for business
DELWYN DICKEY
Last updated 13:32, July 17 2017
The Auckland Shooting Club is open for business.

OPINION: The controversial Auckland Shooters Club at Makarau has been officially opened by Deputy Prime Minister and Police Minister Paula Bennett.

Around 150 people were at the invitation-only event including Police National Manager Professional Standards Superintendent Anna Jackson. 

Flight problems from Wellington saw Rodney MP and Minister of Defence Mark Mitchell unable to attend.

Media were excluded on the day but co-owner Raymond O'Brien showed Stuff reporter Delwyn Dickey around the site a few days later.

The sign facing south  the most likely direction traffic would be coming from - shouted 'Community says NO! to Auckland Shooting Club' when I turned off the seal of State Highway 16 and onto unsealed Tuhirangi Rd.

Most properties along the road tout one of these signs - some three or four.

I follow O'Brien on his 4WD mule down the steep, soggy gravel driveway at the Auckland Shooters Club.  

After a challenge in the High Court by the nearby Vipassana Meditation Centre, the certificate of compliance for the club was upheld a week before the big opening day. Had it gone the other way, the club couldn't operate.

Unaware of the meditation centre when they bought the property, the strong support for it and the level of ill-will toward the club, by some, blind-sided O'Brien and wife Victoria Pichler, he said.

Having put their life savings into the gun club, the hearing was very stressful, he said, aggrieved papers were served on Christmas Eve. 

There is nothing sophisticated about the rugged landscape or the six high earth walled shooting ranges. Three are grassed but the wet weather has seen an end to work on the other three over winter. A gravel walkway to the ranges has just gone in instead of using the mule to get through the mud.

This is tough farming land. Commercial pine forest grows high on two boundaries. A stream and patches of native bush the only saving graces. 

O'Brien and Pichler added their neighbour Kris Allen's 74 hectare lifestyle farm to the original 37-hectare property. 

Allen had been a vocal opponent since finding out about the club on his boundary.

O'Brien is now an unexpected farmer and has organised someone to farm the land for him.

"There is no limit to the number of people we can have on the property under 'recreational pursuit", O'Brien said. 

A resource consent will be needed for some of the 30 ranges with a double story club room totalling 1600 square metres.  

Sound crackles around the small valley from shooters using the ranges. Pistols, rifles and shotguns can now be used in them. I feel sorry for the neighbour whose house overlooks the narrow valley. While O'Brien insists noise stays within accepted levels, the staccato shots are nothing like the background hum of traffic.

That property's value will have dropped, possibly only of interest to a gun enthusiast now, a local real estate agent later said.

Invited to shoot at the French National Championships, O'Brien and Pichler leave this week.

They have a business there and plan to stay on for the World Champs a month later.

The pair are new to competitive shooting after "having a go" less than three years ago, but have become enthusiasts, and patrons to the International Practical Shooting Confederation (IPSC).

O'Brien and I went for a muddy gaunt in the mule up to a lookout point overlooking the ranges where they intend to build a house. 

Used to riding a quad bike, the steep terrain made me pleased to be buckled in with a roll bar. 

A motorcycle club used to be here, he said, annoyed no one complained about that noise.

Rather than a club, the owner had been a keen motorcross rider who rode and did stunt jumping with his friends once or twice a week during the summer months, neighbours said. They sometimes went and watched the acrobatics.

Competition shooting is expensive. O'Brien goes through around 2,500 rounds a week. Costing around $1000 new. Recycling casings and making his own halves that cost, he said.

O'Brien runs, and weaves, shooting as he goes down the range.

It is fast and intense and I can see it requires a good level of fitness and skill.

Under his supervision, I have a go at straight target shooting

Coming off a farm, I've occasionally handled guns before. But I was uncomfortable with how easy the pistol was to flick around and soon handed it back.​

Eventually I head up the steep drive, relieved the car reaches the top, and head past the angry signs - some in the verge outside properties of people Pichler "knows for a fact" don't oppose the club.

I turn onto SH16 again and head south.

It's hard to see how O'Brien and Pichler will be accepted into the rural community they say they want to make their home. In truth they seem better suited to city life than low-key country living.

----------


## shooternz

I doubt very much that it is about the noise the meditation centre is in the next valley over the noise will not be heard there most of it will
be deflected up by the surrounding terrain, it's the old fear of guns syndrome, All this will do is make the lawyers rich expect for the idiot 
working for free.

----------


## tiroatedson

As a news article it seems a bit 'slanted ' .....or was it a opinion piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

the club is a long needed facility and it is my opinion that it will flourish as Moore ranges are added.

----------


## Ryan

Not sure what the author of the article meant by a pistol being "... too easy to flick around".

----------


## Rushy

It will likely mean that a pistol being (lighter and shorter than a rifle) is far more easy to arc around with just a bend of the wrist Ryan.

----------


## zimmer

> As a news article it seems a bit 'slanted ' .....or was it a opinion piece. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aaaaaah Fairfax.....

----------


## Ryan

> It will likely mean that a pistol being (lighter and shorter than a rifle) is far more easy to arc around with just a bend of the wrist Ryan.


If one is careless / doesn't know what they're doing.

----------


## Tommy

"Rather than a club, the owner had been a keen motorcross rider who rode and did stunt jumping with his friends once or twice a week during the summer months, neighbours said. They sometimes went and watched the acrobatics."

Hmmmm I wonder what that sign with brass letters says, that's been dug up and put to one side halfway down the drive? I'll try to get a picture

----------


## shift14

Hats off to the guy for putting his personal funds up for his own 'field of dreams'....something the region desperately needs.

With pinko socialists such as Brown, and now Goff running the show, there's little hope of anything resembling the TECT Park that Tauranga has, ever being given approval, and built for the people of the region, even if only partially funded with ratepayer money.

B

----------


## 300CALMAN

> As a news article it seems a bit 'slanted ' .....or was it a opinion piece. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so many "News" articles are now

----------


## TimK

Is anyone here is doing the Rifle/Shotgun course this Satruday at ASC? Or am I the only newbie  :Psmiley:  ?

----------


## Rushy

There will be three of us there on Sunday morning.  We will be the ones that look like Curly, Moe and Larry.

----------


## TimK

> There will be three of us there on Sunday morning.  We will be the ones that look like Curly, Moe and Larry.


Haha! If I get back up there on Sunday I will come and say hello!

----------


## Rushy

> Haha! If I get back up there on Sunday I will come and say hello!


It would be rude not to.  We will be there from nine ... ish.

----------


## MaW

Tim, I will be there on saturday taking my boy to start the pistol training.

    I will also be there sunday for the IPSC match.

----------


## systolic

> If one is careless / doesn't know what they're doing.


In about 20 years of IPSC shooting, most of the DQs I've seen (from Ungraded to Master grade shooters) at shoots ranging from club shoots on a Saturday afternoon to Level 4 matches, have been from breaking the 90° rule while flicking the pistol around.

----------


## Towely

That would be right julian

----------


## R93

> In about 20 years of IPSC shooting, most of the DQs I've seen (from Ungraded to Master grade shooters) at shoots ranging from club shoots on a Saturday afternoon to Level 4 matches, have been from breaking the 90° rule while flicking the pistol around.


180°? Might not be able to shoot half a course of fire with a 90° rule😆

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> 180°? Might not be able to shoot half a course of fire with a 90° rule
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The rule is 90°.  Read the IPSC rulebook.

----------


## Towely

Youre both technicaly right. Although systo is being pedantic.

----------


## Mufasa

180 if legacy terminology...90 is what is used now.

----------


## R93

> 180 if legacy terminology...90 is what is used now.


It was a lame joke but never mind.😆



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

*mutter* I shouldn't post late at night...I'll see some of you guys at ASC tomorrow ..I'll be the over-weight middle-aged white man...

----------


## MaW

> *mutter* I shouldn't post late at night...I'll see some of you guys at ASC tomorrow ..I'll be the over-weight middle-aged white man...


   You will be one of them anyway  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## TimK

Had a great day there today. I was the only one on the rifle course so got some good one-on-one instruction and got to finally shoot my AR15. A great bunch of guys there - very excited to get back and get some more time in!

----------


## Tommy

Any members that could be interested in the carpool scheme, give me a yell @TimK

----------


## Rushy

> You will be one of them anyway


There will be a few.  This one as well.

----------


## Tommy

Had a great play on the range this morning with some forum mates, looking forward to it being a regular thing chaps. Nice to meet you @anthony

----------


## Rushy

> Had a great play on the range this morning with some forum mates, looking forward to it being a regular thing chaps. Nice to meet you @anthony


It was certainly a hoot Tommy.

----------


## TimK

@Tommy @Rushy did you do the club match?

----------


## Tommy

> @Tommy @Rushy did you do the club match?


We did the fabled "NZHS Shoot shit with each others guns and giggle" COF

----------


## Rushy

> We did the fabled "NZHS Shoot shit with each others guns and giggle" COF


You forgot that we successfully repelled the attack of the blue barrell battalion.  Those fuckers are dead Tommy.

----------


## Tommy

> You forgot that we successfully repelled the attack of the blue barrell battalion.  Those fuckers are dead Tommy.


Fuck yes, they didn't see US coming did they! Just remembered, when it started pissing down, I forgot to go back down and get the targets we savaged. Bad Tom

----------


## Rushy

I had your back Tommy, Anthony and I took them down and put them in the bin.

----------


## anthony

> Had a great play on the range this morning with some forum mates, looking forward to it being a regular thing chaps. Nice to meet you @anthony


good to meet you too thanks for the mean so awesome today. How can some people not like shooting it really amazes me hahah.  Got a good pic of @Rushy to add later aswell

----------


## Mufasa

Did you guys shoot the IPSC match or just have a shoot?

----------


## Tommy

Just had a shoot mate.

----------


## TimK

I'll be keen to get up there some weekdays if that suits anyone else too?

----------


## Tommy

> I'll be keen to get up there some weekdays if that suits anyone else too?


I can very occasionally have a day off when it's quiet, but hard to predict. A couple of guys go on Wednesdays from about 11am, go have a chat. Big Lee if you know him, bloody good chap

----------


## Tommy

@300CALMAN what do you reckon of this:  https://www.stuff.co.nz/environment/...ution-concerns

----------


## Rushy

Another reason for there to be a fuck me dead emoji.  Mate I am still gonna take an assortment of firearms until I told differently by the club.

----------


## Walker

They will try every avalible tactic to get the range shut down no doupts about it. Hopefully everything has been thought of so nothing can go wrong.

----------


## Ryan

> They will try every avalible tactic to get the range shut down no doupts about it. Hopefully everything has been thought of so nothing can go wrong.


They certainly are. And of course they can always depend on the mainstream media as their vehicle to voice these "concerns" to the public at large.

----------


## 300CALMAN

@Tommy quite happy to give them a hand. It's all about design/management of the stormwater and bunds. You can remove the lead from the soil every so often (so I can cast some more  :Thumbsup: ) and a few other things to keep it under control. if you do end up contaminating the soil it can stuff the land value also.

----------


## MaW

ASC had the first beginners IPSC mini rifle match last sunday.   A good turnout for the first one  with 38 people.  All shot with .22lr's

     Four stages using paper, poppers, swingers and drop turners.   All shot from a stationary position and acat mag limits so everyone could have a go.  Many rugers and ar15's.

     Only malfunctions I saw came from rugers, not to say all rugers failed.  I will keep my dedicated ar15 in .22lr thanks  :Have A Nice Day: 

     Everyone seemed to have a good time, .22lr is cheap and a lot of fun when there is competition involved.

      Kerry over at Precision Shooter took a few pics, I am sure he wont mind the link over   https://precisionshooter.info/ipsc-m...shooting-club/

----------


## MaW

dp

----------


## systolic

Someone needs to send them a copy of the IPSC rulebook and the Target Array Book.

----------


## Beaker

> Someone needs to send them a copy of the IPSC rulebook and the Target Array Book.


Why?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Someone needs to send them a copy of the IPSC rulebook and the Target Array Book.

----------


## MaW

The aim of these matches is to get people involved in some different types of shooting.   We have many members that don't have any experience with practical shooting so safety, as usual, is paramount.

     Until you have your 'B' or done one of the practical rifle courses then you can't run around.   So strictly systolic you are right, it doesn't meet IPSC rules as we are shooting too many targets from one position but thats not the point of the exercise.

      This gives members a small taste of what they can do later and and everyone had a great time from beginner to seasoned IPSC shooters.

----------


## R93

Good on yous. More people into the shooting sports the better.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## systolic

> The aim of these matches is to get people involved in some different types of shooting.   We have many members that don't have any experience with practical shooting so safety, as usual, is paramount.
> 
>      Until you have your 'B' or done one of the practical rifle courses then you can't run around.   So strictly systolic you are right, it doesn't meet IPSC rules as we are shooting too many targets from one position but thats not the point of the exercise.
> 
>       This gives members a small taste of what they can do later and and everyone had a great time from beginner to seasoned IPSC shooters.


It's not the too many shots from one position. That's allowed for Level 1 matches.

The problem is the mixing of full size and mini targets in the same array. Mini targets not two metres behind full sized ones and mini targets placed on top of full sized no shoots. 

Read rule 4.2.1. and the target array book.

If people are being charged $500 to join a club, the least they could expect is to have the club follow the rules of the game they are playing.

----------


## TimK

I shot the Mini Rifle match. Coming from a novice point of view it was great. A very good introduction to the sport, important practice of the processes and learning the RO commands. I think this was the point of the day. Even the seasoned shooters looked to enjoy it. ASC are doing a great job catering for what I assume is a large number of people asking for things.

----------


## R93

> It's not the too many shots from one position. That's allowed for Level 1 matches.
> 
> The problem is the mixing of full size and mini targets in the same array. Mini targets not two metres behind full sized ones and mini targets placed on top of full sized no shoots. 
> 
> Read rule 4.2.1. and the target array book.
> 
> If people are being charged $500 to join a club, the least they could expect is to have the club follow the rules of the game they are playing.


WTF? 

Soft target usage and placement rules for a beginner/intro shoot?  

You can't honestly be whinging about that?

You must have such an exhilarating life

I hope you're not a member of that club.....for everyone elses sake.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MaW

> It's not the too many shots from one position. That's allowed for Level 1 matches.
> 
> The problem is the mixing of full size and mini targets in the same array. Mini targets not two metres behind full sized ones and mini targets placed on top of full sized no shoots. 
> 
> Read rule 4.2.1. and the target array book.
> 
> If people are being charged $500 to join a club, the least they could expect is to have the club follow the rules of the game they are playing.


    Sorry we rubbed you up the wrong way.    Everyone said they would come back, no one asked for a refund.

    I would say it was a success  :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> WTF? 
> 
> Soft target usage and placement rules for a beginner/intro shoot?  
> 
> You can't honestly be whinging about that?
> 
> You must have such an exhilarating life
> 
> I hope you're not a member of that club.....for everyone elses sake.
> ...


Ummm. Who was complaining? Yes, of course he can, and does, complain about pretty much anything.

----------


## rouseynz

Hey Guys,
just moved to Auckland and wanted to get out to a range to sight a new rifle in. The only two i can see is the one in this convo is about and the deer stalkers range. Is there any other places to go just need 100-200m? 

cheers

----------


## Rushy

> Hey Guys,
> just moved to Auckland and wanted to get out to a range to sight a new rifle in. The only two i can see is the one in this convo is about and the deer stalkers range. Is there any other places to go just need 100-200m? 
> 
> cheers


You'd be better off at NZDA as the ASC doesn't have a range that far yet.

----------


## systolic

> WTF? 
> 
> Soft target usage and placement rules for a beginner/intro shoot?  
> 
> You can't honestly be whinging about that?
> 
> You must have such an exhilarating life
> 
> I hope you're not a member of that club.....for everyone elses sake.
> ...



If they're going to ignore basic rules about simple things like target arrays, perhaps they could ignore other rules too?  Why bother following rules about magazine capacity, holster position or fault lines? 

New shooters need to be taught the right way to do things from the very start. 

That way you don't get people in their first Level 3 match wondering why they've been bumped to open, because no cunt ever told them about not putting more than 15 rounds in their Shadow magazines in production division. Or reloading with a spare magazine from the front pocket of their jeans.

----------


## Mufasa

It wasn't a proper match. It is a get people interested in 3-gun/mulitgun from the long gun stand point rather than from the pistol angle. Hense no shooting on the move, it was a taster activity not a real match.

----------


## R93

It was an intro shoot FFS.

 Level matches have someone competent and familiar with the rules set targets so you raise a pointless argument regarding this example

All the other stuff can be read in the IPSC rule book handed out on RO or Holster cse.
Entering a match unprepared regarding rules is a competitors fault. No one else's.

Maybe you should read a rule book on how not to be a dick all the time. 
Might take you a while to get thru tho. Bonus for us as it might keep you away from the forum awhile.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> It was an intro shoot FFS.
> 
>  Level matches have someone competent and familiar with the rules set targets so you raise a pointless argument regarding this example
> 
> All the other stuff can be read in the IPSC rule book handed out on RO or Holster cse.
> Entering a match unprepared regarding rules is a competitors fault. No one else's.
> 
> Maybe you should read a rule book on how not to be a dick all the time. 
> Might take you a while to get thru tho. Bonus for us as it might keep you away from the forum awhile.
> ...


Hear hear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...hs-and-sadists

----------


## Paddy79

has any one seen this post is it serious? 
https://www.facebook.com/aklshooting...29129753857671

----------


## Paddy79

if link don't work here is what it says
AUCKLAND COUNCIL DECIDES SHOOTING AND CAMPING ARE ILLEGAL

Auckland Council has changed how it interprets the Resource Management Act, by denying that there is a provision for some level of discharge under section 5.5.41 of the act. It has recently
 revoked a certificate of compliance for the Auckland Shooting Club on the basis that there "may be" discharge of contaminants, despite a High Court ruling that the activity is allowed, and processes in place to ensure that no discharge will occur. Auckland Council was required by the High Court to simply reconsider the issue of the certificate taking into account the discharge permitted under the act.

On 19 December of last year, Auckland Council wrote in a letter that the Auckland Shooting Club ranges “..may need a consent to discharge contaminants in the long term, at this stage there is no evidence of any discharge to trigger the need for a discharge consent.”

However, Auckland Council has reversed its own interpretation that it has applied to all permitted activities until now.

The RMA prohibits any discharge unless there is a specific rule. As Auckland Council has decided on its own that the only rule that allows for discharge up to a certain level has no meaning, there is no provision for any activity that has a small discharge. This means that legally Auckland Council can’t ‘give you a pass’ because a discharge is small. By its own interpretation,
 Auckland Council no longer has a legal basis for allowing even small discharges and must require a consent for any discharge. Auckland Council has now made many past-times illegal for
 New Zealanders in the Auckland region.

The result of this Auckland Council decision is that no minimum discharge is allowed without a consent. This means that no matter where you live in Auckland the following will require a
 resouce consent for every property on which they are conducted:
• pest control shooting (e.g. possums);
• duck shooting;
• other shooting for hunting purposes;
• target shooting of any kind;
• camping
• painting your house;
• building where there is any run-off- e.g. from concrete slabs;
• etc.
 There will be many other things that you now cannot do without a resource consent. Using Wet and Forget? - Forget It. This will now need a resource consent. The application fee alone for a
 discharge resource consent is $11,500, and you will need consultant reports and be required to pay any other council costs. All discharge consents will also require iwi consultation.

----------


## rouseynz

Thanks Rushy will be a good chance to meet some hunters around the place too cheers

----------


## Ryan

> if link don't work here is what it says
> AUCKLAND COUNCIL DECIDES SHOOTING AND CAMPING ARE ILLEGAL
> 
> Auckland Council has changed how it interprets the Resource Management Act, by denying that there is a provision for some level of discharge under section 5.5.41 of the act. It has recently
>  revoked a certificate of compliance for the Auckland Shooting Club on the basis that there "may be" discharge of contaminants, despite a High Court ruling that the activity is allowed, and processes in place to ensure that no discharge will occur. Auckland Council was required by the High Court to simply reconsider the issue of the certificate taking into account the discharge permitted under the act.
> 
> On 19 December of last year, Auckland Council wrote in a letter that the Auckland Shooting Club ranges “..may need a consent to discharge contaminants in the long term, at this stage there is no evidence of any discharge to trigger the need for a discharge consent.”
> 
> However, Auckland Council has reversed its own interpretation that it has applied to all permitted activities until now.
> ...


More bureaucratic bullshit.

----------


## gonetropo

what classifies as "auckland"? been years since i lived there

----------


## Ryan

> what classifies as "auckland"? been years since i lived there

----------


## Rushy

> what classifies as "auckland"? been years since i lived there


It is a bloody sight bigger now since the seven councils merged.  Essentially cost to coast from Welsford in the North to Pukekohe in the South.  A complete and utter Shemozel.

----------


## Rushy

Damn you're quick Ryan.

----------


## Ryan

The so-called "Super City"... much the same way as impacted fecal matter is a super turd.

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Wtfsmilie:  I fought against the addition of "all locations where shooting had taken place" to this list:

Hazardous Activities and Industries List (HAIL) | Ministry for the Environment

Would have made most of Rural Land "Potentially Contaminated" so not just an Auckland thing.

It's PC madness...

----------


## Ryan

Legislators gonna legislate.

----------


## 300CALMAN

Well just remember how it came into being, BTW these are likely staff decisions not elected people before someone goes all political (totally prohibited on this forum).

----------


## Chilli_Dog

Where do these people come from! No more H4 fence posts and definitely no Landrovers

----------


## Tommy

> definitely no Landrovers


Silver lining?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Where do these people come from! No more H4 fence posts and definitely no Landrovers


DON'T GET ME STARTED ON FENCE POSTS... yes it has been suggested.

As much as I like Landies they are a form of contamination, slow speed and tire noise contamination. Not to mention diff fluid and rust contamination of your driveway...

Fantastic when first made in 1948 but something when't wrong in their evolution... they didn't evolve.

----------


## Ryan

> Fantastic when first made in 1948 but something when't wrong in their evolution... they didn't evolve.


They did evolve. Now they're unaffordable luxury vehicles.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> They did evolve. Now they're unaffordable vehicles.


But they still break down often and leak oil?!

----------


## Steve123

I hope Waikato doesn't go full retard like the super shitty.
Best of luck to the Auckland Shooting Club.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> I hope Waikato doesn't go full retard like the super shitty.
> Best of luck to the Auckland Shooting Club.


Fuck the Auckland shooting club, are they going to pay for permits for anyone who wants to shoot in Auckland

----------


## Munsey

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/96422...ficate-revoked

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Just after getting approval for the wairarapa gc, this hits the news. Perhaps the ak club should talk with them as they were faced with this issue early in the piece. 
A national unified approach across all shooting disciplines is needed along with a change to how defences of rma objecions are funded.

----------


## Steve123

> Fuck the Auckland shooting club, are they going to pay for permits for anyone who wants to shoot in Auckland


This could really fuck over the shot gun sports too.
Thankfully our club is very informal but all it takes is for a neighbour to subdivide.
Just as an aside.. had council storm water runoff from city areas ever been tested? 

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck the Auckland shooting club, are they going to pay for permits for anyone who wants to shoot in Auckland


Steady big fellah!  You have the land owners permission so you're all good.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> Steady big fellah!  You have the land owners permission so you're all good.


Not if its going to cost him $11,500 for a permit

----------


## Rushy

> Not if its going to cost him $11,500 for a permit


He doesn't need one and nor do you if he says you can shoot the place.  This is all about some cardigan wearing bureaucrat making a wrong decision because a high court judge suggested the council review its policy.  The scones were stale that morning so the toss pot (who ever it was) fucked us over because he was deprived of his morning tea and because he couldn't think about the consequences for himself. Go out and shoot a stump........any stump will do.

----------


## upnorth uplander

@Rushy hurry up & get back, I have a new toy I need help sighting in

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy hurry up & get back, I have a new toy I need help sighting in


Touched down in Auckland just after midnight this morning.  Won't be today I am afraid, apparently there are chores that only a man can do.  How that applies to vacuum cleaning I am fucked if I know.

----------


## upnorth uplander

> if link don't work here is what it says
> AUCKLAND COUNCIL DECIDES SHOOTING AND CAMPING ARE ILLEGAL
> 
> Auckland Council has changed how it interprets the Resource Management Act, by denying that there is a provision for some level of discharge under section 5.5.41 of the act. It has recently
>  revoked a certificate of compliance for the Auckland Shooting Club on the basis that there "may be" discharge of contaminants, despite a High Court ruling that the activity is allowed, and processes in place to ensure that no discharge will occur. Auckland Council was required by the High Court to simply reconsider the issue of the certificate taking into account the discharge permitted under the act.
> 
> On 19 December of last year, Auckland Council wrote in a letter that the Auckland Shooting Club ranges ..may need a consent to discharge contaminants in the long term, at this stage there is no evidence of any discharge to trigger the need for a discharge consent.
> 
> However, Auckland Council has reversed its own interpretation that it has applied to all permitted activities until now.
> ...


 @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy


Yep, read it.  The ASC club president has issued a st.atement to all members that they cannot run any club organised events until they get this sorted but in the meantime if members want to go on up for a blat session then the land owner has said fill your boots.

----------


## upnorth uplander

It says any property in Auckland will require consent

----------


## Rushy

> It says any property in Auckland will require consent


Mate, you are sweating the small stuff.  Don't worry, be happy.  Go out and shoot shit.

----------


## R93

> Touched down in Auckland just after midnight this morning.  Won't be today I am afraid, apparently there are chores that only a man can do.  How that applies to vacuum cleaning I am fucked if I know.


Smash it into all the skirting leaving black marks. 
I am not allowed to vacuum anymore

I have heaps of advice on how to fuck up daily chores so that you get banned from doing them. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Smash it into all the skirting leaving black marks. 
> I am not allowed to vacuum anymore
> 
> I have heaps of advice on how to fuck up daily chores so that you get banned from doing them. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I may need to draw upon that knowledge.

----------


## Beaker

> I may need to draw upon that knowledge.


Red stuff in with whites in washing machine. Not checking for tissues in washing. Chewing gum somehow in dishwasher. Hit skirting boards with vacuum. Don't get creases straight in shirts. Etc........ ironing, vacuuming and dish washing - sorted.



And not intentional either  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Red stuff in with whites in washing machine. Not checking for tissues in washing. Chewing gum somehow in dishwasher. Hit skirting boards with vacuum. Don't get creases straight in shirts. Etc........ ironing, vacuuming and dish washing - sorted.
> 
> 
> 
> And not intentional either


Yeah I started out all helpful like and initially buggered everything up, by just being a mutton. 
Now it has become a science on how to muck up the simplest of tasks. I am quite good at it for some reason

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Barefoot

> It says any property in Auckland will require consent


   @upnorth uplander until I see an abatement notice or notice to rectifiy there is no issue where you are. And then I'd pull out the current consent for other stuff and argue it would be covered under that.
Otherwise they need to shut down the railway and clean the rail corridor for asbestos contamination while they are at it  :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Pretty sure your machinery would have a little more run off....

----------


## 300CALMAN

> @upnorth uplander until I see an abatement notice or notice to rectifiy there is no issue where you are. And then I'd pull out the current consent for other stuff and argue it would be covered under that.
> Otherwise they need to shut down the railway and clean the rail corridor for asbestos contamination while they are at it


The list would be sooooooooo long it's stupid. If you are realy interested the Auckland Unitary Plan already has quite a few....

----------


## Barefoot

Yeah I know, half of West Auckland is considered contaminated because of the old orchards  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gillie

> Yep, read it.  The ASC club president has issued a st.atement to all members that they cannot run any club organised events until they get this sorted but in the meantime if members want to go on up for a blat session then the land owner has said fill your boots.


World famous in NZ  @Rushy!!!

https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/977...shooting-event




> Comments on the New Zealand Hunting and Shooting website suggest Auckland Shooters Club members have permission to still use the Makarau property, but that no events can be held.


PS - Don't bother reading this article unless you want to be disappointed, it is complete rubbish by a writer that didn't bother doing any research just basically printed some hearsay and rumour... not surprising as it is Stuff.co.nz

----------


## MaW

Think of all the research they must have done to find quotes on this site yet they never bothered to call the organiser and ask if it was one and the same as the pistol club.

    There is an agenda there and it was better for them to try and have a club 'deny' an allegation than for them to spend minutes to find there should not have been an allegation in the first place.

----------


## Rushy

> World famous in NZ  @Rushy!!!
> 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/977...shooting-event
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Don't bother reading this article unless you want to be disappointed, it is complete rubbish by a writer that didn't bother doing any research just basically printed some hearsay and rumour... not surprising as it is Stuff.co.nz


Well bugger me, just like Lemon and Paeroa!

----------


## Gillie

> Think of all the research they must have done to find quotes on this site yet they never bothered to call the organiser and ask if it was one and the same as the pistol club.
> 
>     There is an agenda there and it was better for them to try and have a club 'deny' an allegation than for them to spend minutes to find there should not have been an allegation in the first place.


Yep, @MaW pretty disappoointing for a profession that used to pride itself on reporting news (i.e. unbiased by their own opinion) and presenting facts from a balanced point of view. Now all it is, is click bait...

----------


## Tommy

The Certificate of Compliance has been been upheld following a challenge to Auckland Council, and will be re-instated.

----------


## R93

> The Certificate of Compliance has been been upheld following a challenge to Auckland Council, and will be re-instated.


That's great news

Might have to get up there for a shot with all you dorklanders off the forum
Have shitloads of airpoints I have to use up. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> That's great news
> 
> Might have to get up there for a shot with all you dorklanders off the forum
> Have shitloads of airpoints I have to use up. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Awesome, we even have a couple of Southern imports to translate, @Beaker 's Dorkese is coming along nicely. Looking forward to it

----------


## Rushy

> That's great news
> 
> Might have to get up there for a shot with all you dorklanders off the forum
> Have shitloads of airpoints I have to use up. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'm in!

----------


## 300CALMAN

Pick Me Pick Me!!!

Good to see that someone saw past the pathetic pink politics (PPP?) I can tell you that it's not over yet but that's a big hurdle gone.

----------


## Walker

Good news!

----------


## Barefoot

> I'm in!


Rushy take him to the farm and hang that far gong up, cause if you leave it lying there much longer I'm going to pinch it and use it for a bbq plate  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy take him to the farm and hang that far gong up, cause if you leave it lying there much longer I'm going to pinch it and use it for a bbq plate


Hanging that far gong requires a coordinated effort to install some posts (Waratahs aren't going to hack it) and then man handling that heavy as son of a bitch over the side of the hill to hang it up.  Young Sam M was going to do the carpentry but I haven't seen him in quite some time (I think he has been doing work at the ASC).

----------


## Barefoot

Sam is back, he was shooting on saturday

----------


## imaca

Can you use a real gun or is it all .243s and 7/08s  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

https://i.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local...e-construction

Here we go again.

----------


## Tommy

"Comment made by one of their own people on their page within the last 2 weeks that thinks the club is still on lockdown from the coc revocation. Apparently we dont shoot there anymore..."

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> "Comment made by one of their own people on their page within the last 2 weeks that thinks the club is still on lockdown from the coc revocation. Apparently we dont shoot there anymore..."
> 
> Attachment 82856


HAHA!!! That really shows how much they can hear the shots fired

----------


## Rushy

> Sam is back, he was shooting on saturday


I will tackle him about it when I see him at the club (Omni).

----------


## Rushy

> https://i.stuff.co.nz/auckland/local...e-construction
> 
> Here we go again.


I think I might ask the club president if I can really make a noise up there.  I think a big calibre clay bank shoot is in order.

----------


## Beaker

> I think I might ask the club president if I can really make a noise up there.  I think a big calibre clay bank shoot is in order.


There's a road to shoot at to  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stretch

Recreational shooting is a permitted activity in the rural zone, so ask nicely if you can go for a walk and a shoot "on the farm", away from, and totally separate to the club facilities. The boundary closest to the hippy commune is FULL of rabbits.  :Wink: 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Recreational shooting is a permitted activity in the rural zone, so ask nicely if you can go for a walk and a shoot "on the farm", away from, and totally separate to the club facilities. The boundary closest to the hippy commune is FULL of rabbits. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Liking your way of thinking Stretch.  In fact I wonder whether Kiwigreg can design a muzzle brake for my .338 that lets the gases out so it sounds like faaaarkofffff.

----------


## stretch

Invite the local Taiko Drumming Club to use the boundary as a venue for their meetings.

----------


## Rushy

I see today that the ASC have just been to court again and have a stay granted on the council order to not hold a competition today (brought about by yet another complaint from the Vipisana meditation crowd).  All power to the club and the owners of the land in this senseless on going issue with the Vipissana lot.  When will good common sense prevail?

----------


## jackson21

They have more than enough of their own compliance issues to address. They are building quite a nice track record of being vixacious bunch.

----------


## MaW

Not only that but the council admitted that it could have issued the abatement notice in error and it was likely it would be withdrawn before the evet anyhow.   All moot because of the stay issues by the environment court.

    In the meantime, these mistakes cost $$ to people that should never had to try and get it overturned.





> I see today that the ASC have just been to court again and have a stay granted on the council order to not hold a competition today (brought about by yet another complaint from the Vipisana meditation crowd).  All power to the club and the owners of the land in this senseless on going issue with the Vipissana lot.  When will good common sense prevail?

----------

